# Checking Bags from other airlines to HI.... [merged]



## ouaifer (Apr 19, 2012)

_For all of us who prefer to fly into Hawaii on a mainland carrier and then transfer to a HI flight for inter island travel....beware!  It appears that things might be about to change for the worse. :annoyed: _


----------



## suzanne (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be purchasing tickets for entire trip including our Inter-Island Flight from Oahu to Big Island from main carrier. If I read this right I won't be charged additional bag fee for Inter-Island Flight. But if I buy the Inter-Island Flight seperately then the extra bag fee would apply. Is this correct? I ask because we will be on Oahu for one week,  prior to going to the Big Island for 2 weeks.

Suzanne


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 19, 2012)

There's been a lot of discussion about this on the Trip Advisor forums:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...line_baggage_policy_change_5_1_12-Hawaii.html


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 21, 2012)

We have a flight from Denver>HNL>LIH.

Then 3 days later LIH>OGG

Then 14 days later OGG>DEN

Does this mean we will have to pay from HNL>LIH and LIH>OGG.

It is all the same ticket, and I was expecting to have to pay the LIH>OGG portion, but not for any of the others ( we have free baggage on United, but the HNL>LIH is Hawaiian, and the LIH>OGG is another airline)


----------



## artringwald (Apr 21, 2012)

If you booked the ticket through United, you shouldn't have to pay for baggage for any of the flights. If you booked it through a travel web site or agent, you'll probably have to pay for the inter island and the return flight. Call United to find out for sure.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, I will call.

We booked directly with United using miles for all three tickets. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## JanB (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't imagine other airlines that code share with Hawaiian putting up with this PR disaster!  You would think they would strenuously object to Hawaiian's new luggage policy.


----------



## curbysplace (May 5, 2012)

I posted this on Trip Advisor after reading the link in post #3:

After a phone call to Hawaiian Air on April 16 (yes some of us still use a phone), they linked my return trip from OGG-HNL on Hawaiian to my Delta reservation to SLC connecting to OMA. My mainland flights are with miles and the inter-island is a separate paid reservation. The Hawaiian rep told me that with this "link" that actually now shows up on my Hawaiian Air itinerary will allow the bags to be ticketed all the way to Omaha and not force me to leave security to pick them up to re-inspect and re-check them. I will still have to pay the baggage fee from OGG to HNL even though my bags are free on Delta.


----------



## elaine (May 5, 2012)

hmmm.I was told in March that we could check our bag through in Aug. I will be calling on Monday.


----------



## tompalm (May 10, 2012)

*June 1st, New baggage procedures for Hawaiian [merged]*

Hawaiian Air alters its baggage policy

http://www.staradvertiser.com/busin...r_alters_its_baggage_policy.html?id=150729065

Fliers might face extra luggage fees if they book separate tickets for travel on more than one airline.

It's soon going to take more time, effort and possibly money for some Hawaiian Airlines passengers to fly between the neighbor islands and the mainland.

The state's largest carrier is implementing a new policy June 1 that will require passengers who booked their interisland tickets separately from their Hono*lulu-mainland tickets to exit security in Hono*lulu, reclaim their bag, run it through agricultural screening, re-check their bag, pay any required baggage fees and then re-clear security.

"This is going to be a huge pain in the okole for folks, and perhaps cause loads of missed connections for people who book ‘normal' connection times," said Rick Cabral, a frequent traveler from Wahiawa and a member of FlyerTalk, an interactive community of frequent travelers.

But Hawaiian spokes*man Keoni Wagner stressed that most passengers won't be affected.

"This change is not going to apply to the vast majority of our customers, who already fly on a single-ticket itinerary," Wagner said.

"The same holds true for most travelers today whether you're booking travel through an individual airline or an online agency. Almost all travel that has connecting flights in the itinerary is today booked on a single ticket."

Hawaiian said it is making the change in its "interline" baggage policy due to new federal Department of Transportation regulations that the airline says make it increasingly difficult and risky for it to accommodate through-checked bags on separate tickets.

"Hawaiian Airlines faces serious fines if we through-check bags between carriers on separate tickets and incorrectly apply the carriers' bag rules," Hawaiian said in a question-and-answer section on its website. "That rule means we can no longer afford to accommodate through-checked bags as a courtesy to our guests unless the travel is on a single ticket."

The airline said it also was concerned by incidents in which passengers through-checked their bags from other airlines on separate tickets and had bags delayed.

"It was possible, when booking tickets separately, to circumvent the minimum connection times intended to ensure that bags have time to connect between flights," Hawaiian said on its website. "It is too difficult to be as vigilant as we would like in handling our guests' baggage without the control provided by a true interline or code-share booking. This is an important distinction. When the connecting flights between airlines are booked on the same ticket, our systems are able to consistently apply the baggage rules and ensure adequate connecting time for your bags."

Code-sharing allows a carrier to sell flights on another carrier. Interline e-ticketing allows customers to purchase a single e-ticket, check in once at their originating airport, receive boarding passes for connecting flights and pick up their luggage at the final destination.

The DOT regulations require, in part, that airlines apply the same baggage allowances and fees throughout a passenger's journey if their ultimate ticketed origin or destination is a U.S. point. If you fly on two or more airlines with one ticket, you will pay a baggage fee only once. If you have separate tickets, you may need to pay a baggage fee each time you change airlines.

Hawaiian said it has interline and code-share agreements with a wide range of domestic and international airlines that allow passengers to book flights operated by multiple carriers on the same ticket.

"We never did have a provision that would through-check bags booked on separate tickets," Wagner said.

Wagner said the change in Hawaiian's policy is not an attempt to generate more revenue, but airline analyst Bob Mann disagreed.

"This is clearly a revenue enhancement effort designed to defeat split-ticketing and preserve their higher O&D (origin and destination) pricing," said Mann, president of Port Washington, N.Y.-based R.W. Mann & Co.

"Hawaiian has better nonstop, through and connecting service, O&D service for which they hope to extract a premium."


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 13, 2012)

curbysplace said:


> I posted this on Trip Advisor after reading the link in post #3:
> 
> After a phone call to Hawaiian Air on April 16 (yes some of us still use a phone), they linked my return trip from OGG-HNL on Hawaiian to my Delta reservation to SLC connecting to OMA. My mainland flights are with miles and the inter-island is a separate paid reservation. The Hawaiian rep told me that with this "link" that actually now shows up on my Hawaiian Air itinerary will allow the bags to be ticketed all the way to Omaha and not force me to leave security to pick them up to re-inspect and re-check them. I will still have to pay the baggage fee from OGG to HNL even though my bags are free on Delta.



Bags did get ticketed all the way through from Maui via HNL on Hawaiian and arrived at OMA on our Delta flight.  Only paid the Hawaiian Air bag fee (bags were supposed to be free on Delta anyway as a holder of their credit card) but would have thought there would have been some sort of inquiry byt Delta with respect to the baggage fee for the flight to the mainland.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 14, 2012)

I had to pay the $15 fee on Island Air back in May, even though it was part of an integral reservation on United and I get a bag free because of Silver alliance status. The smaller carriers may cooperate wtih other airlines to get to be part of the reservation packet, but they do not necessarily follow the same rules. I could have argued the point, but the reality is I needed my suitcase to come home with me. Annoying for sure.


----------

